# Tap fitting on Swift Sundance or other M/H



## frenchfancy (May 21, 2005)

i think someone posted on here about fitting a tap to a fresh water tank, we have only just got our 2006 Sundance, and the only way of emptying the fresh water tank is to pull the plug, our fresh water tank came full, so we had to hand empty with a cup until the water level went down enough to put hand in and pull the plug, otherwise the compartment would have been flooded. So i am asking whoever it was who fitted a tap to a fresh water tank to let me know how they did it please. Diagrams if poss (female)!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! If not the best explanation you can manage, i can hear you all sighing from here


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

I can make it real simple,fit a chain to the plug,

cabby


----------



## frenchfancy (May 21, 2005)

Thank you cabby i was looking for something a bit more shall we say a bit easier than lifting the seat cushions,a tap would be perfect


----------



## CLS (Jul 25, 2005)

I fitted a tap on my previous Kontiki , pretty straight forward.

I removed the drain plug (Bung) and fitted a self sealing threaded connector to the drain hole , connected a length of garden hose to this and run under the motorhome to the nearside. Connected a push fit fitting to this and connected the tap to this. Worked a treat not only easier way of draining down but useful to have for when coming back from the beach etc........


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Now thats what I call a good idea and practical.

cabby


----------



## frenchfancy (May 21, 2005)

Thanks CLS, I have officially thanked you as well. Will let you know when job done. Cheers


----------



## mariner01 (Feb 24, 2007)

frenchfancy said:


> i think someone posted on here about fitting a tap to a fresh water tank, we have only just got our 2006 Sundance, and the only way of emptying the fresh water tank is to pull the plug, our fresh water tank came full, so we had to hand empty with a cup until the water level went down enough to put hand in and pull the plug, otherwise the compartment would have been flooded. So i am asking whoever it was who fitted a tap to a fresh water tank to let me know how they did it please. Diagrams if poss (female)!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! If not the best explanation you can manage, i can hear you all sighing from here


Do you not have an overflow outlet in case the tank is overfilled?

Best regards

Swift Motorhomes Owners Club


----------



## frenchfancy (May 21, 2005)

can't find one, there seems nowhere to put it


----------

